# Pooping mucous?



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

My doe pooped a berry with yellowish mucous on it. I tried to catch as much as I could. What is this!?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Could this be cocci?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy howdy I'd sure like to know, can you bring a sample in to vet?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes I plan on taking one in the morning. I have never seen this, so weird!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It can be a sign of worms.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im thinking worms as well..a fecal would be good...

is she acting well other wise?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

She's acting her normal goofy self!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it could also be something she ate...check her poo today and see if there are still mucus. I see mucus from time to time hee but not quite like what you showed...more stringy..I watch to see if it clears up..check worm issues and so forth..usually clears up on its own...sometimes worms were the problem..


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay so the mucous doe had 1 strongyle egg per hpf. My other doe had about 8/hpf. They looked like strongyles but also hooks in dogs? What should I treat with?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Also no mucous poop today


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would choose Valbazen is they are unbred...1 cc per 10# orally...


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

My goat vet told me Safeguard or Panacur?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If your goats are bred..then yes I would go that route, but Valbazen is a better wormer IMO...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree. Valbazen is better than safeguard, Unless the does are bred. If they are bred use safeguard at 1cc per 7lbs


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nope not bred! Valbazen is the expensive one isn't it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes Valbazen is more expensive but it covers more worms.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you get a better coverage ...its well worth it


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay thanks!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

This is tonight. The same goat that has 1 strongyle egg! The white is from her butt not vulva. But you can also see clearer mucous too


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

could be she ate something that is working its way through the system...if she is doing well other wise, has a good temp, eating drinking pooping berries ect...I would keep an eye on her the next few days but not worry too much unless things change for her..

Also worms shed eggs in cycles...so I would recheck her poop in 3-5 days..see if anything changes...could be her fecal sample was between cycles..
Check her for anemia as well..

best wishes


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Will do thanks! Don't know what i would do without y'all !


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Update: just got off the phone with the goat vet at A&M University. She said UNLESS the egg count is over 1,000 on a mcmasters, they have dirrahea, pale lids, or appear thin she does not deworm. She does it according to lid color, body condition, etc. So she said my 6-8 strongyle eggs per hpf means nothing and shouldn't be worried about


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree that without oa fecal or a low egg count to go by condition and indication such a pale lids...however do have another fecal done in 3-5 days to be sure the cycle wasnt missed in the last time


----------

